# Lake Houston Marina Boat Launch Charge



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

They Have Double The Price To Launch & Park From 5$ To 10$. I'm Not Complaining Though It's Sure Nice Not To Deal With The Traffic That's Usually There. For Those That Didn't Know.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

yea i heard, i still hit dussum park and launch for free but if the lake is too rough i will pay and not complain too much. not many launches on the lake unless you live in a area with one


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

saltyh20 said:


> yea i heard, i still hit dussum park and launch for free but if the lake is too rough i will pay and not complain too much. not many launches on the lake unless you live in a area with one


Hell, even then you have to pay to use it. The "Big A" launch cost me $40 a year on top of my homeowners dues.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I Heard That There Was A Problem With Trucks Being Broken Into At Duessen.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

How much do they charge below the lake at good times marina?


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have not had that promblem, not saying that it has not happened but there are so many county boys riding around, i don't worry much


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

good times is still $5.00 bucks but for how long ............on old 90 at luve's its up to $10.00 i heard


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Lake Houston Marina has new ownership and I guess that is the reason for the increase. 

bbridges, I hear ya..our homeowners assoc. is the biggest group of criminals there is.


----------



## jmorse46 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Below the the LH Dam lauching fees.*

I went last Friday, I started out at Magnolia Gardens, they wanted to charge $10.00 for the boat and $5.00 apiece for me and my girlfriend. I ended turning around and going back to Love's they now charge $10.00 to launch but at least their signs are in English not Mexican.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

saltyh20 said:


> *good times is still $5.00 bucks but for how long* ............on old 90 at luve's its up to $10.00 i heard


Who know's if Charles keep it and doesn't sell to Jimmy. They are on the river though.

$5 launches on the lake are the Ponderosa and BJ's.. One is on 
Luces across from the old Stranges camp, the other is on the east fork...

I have never had problems at Duessen,, sheriff is on patrol constantly when the park is open.


----------



## jmorse46 (Apr 21, 2008)

Are there any good places on the East side of the lake to put a boat in?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BJ's, The Ponderosa, and Lake House are east side,,,, the others are neighborhood ramps...


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Go to work Spout


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

I have lived in the area for the last 43 years, the last 15 on the lake near Duessan Park (Lakeside Terrace subdivision). Years ago it was not safe to leave your vehicle in the park, however, I have been launching at the park several times a week for the last 15 years and don't know of a single break in to a vehicle. The deputies are always there as well as park workers. There are absolutely no public launches on the west side, the ones Spout mentioned are the ONLY public ones left. By the way, the fishing there is awful, don't come fishing and tell all your friends the same. Unless, however, you want to come to the Ponderosa on Tuesday evening at 6pm to fish the weekly bass tournament, I could use the extra money. Come on, let's play!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

albert white said:


> I have lived in the area for the last 43 years, the last 15 on the lake near Duessan Park (Lakeside Terrace subdivision). Years ago it was not safe to leave your vehicle in the park, however, I have been launching at the park several times a week for the last 15 years and don't know of a single break in to a vehicle. The deputies are always there as well as park workers. There are absolutely no public launches on the west side, the ones Spout mentioned are the ONLY public ones left. By the way, the fishing there is awful, don't come fishing and tell all your friends the same. Unless, however, you want to come to the Ponderosa on Tuesday evening at 6pm to fish the weekly bass tournament, I could use the extra money. Come on, let's play!


LMAO, ya, go fish against him in a tourney there,,, big mistake!

Yall just pm bbridges and go use his ramp!


----------



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

I was fishing up in Luce's the other day which has been the first time this year and saw a new place across from the old Strange's right past the bridge. Is this a public ramp that anyone can launch from?


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes it is it cost 5.00 to launch


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Everything price that incorporates the word "Houston" in it has gone up. I guess they feel like they have something "special" down there.


----------

